# look what came from my work mail



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

the Kno?
A new dual-screened ereader called the Kno is creating major buzz. The proposed Linux-based device, which will accommodate digital note-taking in a student's own handwriting, has secured an additional $46 million in financing from tech giant Marc Andreessen, among others. According to the Santa Clara, CA-based company, the Kno could be in students' hands by the end of this year.

With its booklike looks, dual 14-inch touch screens, and Web browser, the Kno is getting serious consideration from educators. "A textbook is heavy with sidebars, illustrations, and graphs," says Jeff Hastings, school library media specialist with Highlander Way Middle School in Howell, MI, and SLJ's Test Drive columnist. "It's nice to have all that space so you can move elements and interact."    more » » »  

s


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Here's a link. I just found it after a search:

http://www.kno.com/the-kno.html

So far I have no particular opinion.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

ak rain said:


> the Kno?
> A new dual-screened ereader called the Kno is creating major buzz. The proposed Linux-based device, which will accommodate digital note-taking in a student's own handwriting, has secured an additional $46 million in financing from tech giant Marc Andreessen, among others. According to the Santa Clara, CA-based company, the Kno could be in students' hands by the end of this year.
> 
> With its booklike looks, dual 14-inch touch screens, and Web browser, the Kno is getting serious consideration from educators. "A textbook is heavy with sidebars, illustrations, and graphs," says Jeff Hastings, school library media specialist with Highlander Way Middle School in Howell, MI, and SLJ's Test Drive columnist. "It's nice to have all that space so you can move elements and interact." more » » »
> ...


I like that it's Linux based and I like its looks. I see how it could be useful for students of any kind. What I like about the Kindle though is its size. I don't see it as a direct market competitor but then I don't see the iPad as a competitor to the Kindle either.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

oh I am happy with my kindle. I am just excited at the growing audiance and kinds of ereaders.
sylvia


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

ak rain said:


> the Kno?
> A new dual-screened ereader called the Kno is creating major buzz. The proposed Linux-based device, which will accommodate digital note-taking in a student's own handwriting, has secured an additional $46 million in financing from tech giant Marc Andreessen, among others. According to the Santa Clara, CA-based company, the Kno could be in students' hands by the end of this year.
> 
> With its booklike looks, dual 14-inch touch screens, and Web browser, the Kno is getting serious consideration from educators. "A textbook is heavy with sidebars, illustrations, and graphs," says Jeff Hastings, school library media specialist with Highlander Way Middle School in Howell, MI, and SLJ's Test Drive columnist. "It's nice to have all that space so you can move elements and interact." more » » »
> ...


I'll admit, I only looked at the site for about five seconds. I think it's cool that it has a pen stylus. I think that could make it a lot more user friendly in the sense that you're not stuck with just a touch screen, which I personally would get annoyed with on a tablet.

I don't think I'd ever want this, but I think it's interesting to see how much the ereader/tablet technology is expanding. It makes me wonder what my 7 week old DD will be using by the time she's in school! Oh, I feel old already.


----------

